# Famous electronics in Dubai.



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Where can we find cheaper iPhones, laptops and other electronics items in Dubai. I can't recall the name of a particular market famous for used electronics.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

AK47 said:


> Dubai


Really??  Where exactly in Dubai?


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Computer Plaza...I think thats what you looking for...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Computer Plaza also known as Al Ain Plaza, Bur Dubai (google for location)


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Cheap = not genuine = Dragonmart


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Do a search and you might find it.


----------

